# Newbie!



## Jazmyn

Hello Everyone,

I am Jazmyn, I live in the Oregon area and i am currently expecting my first little bundle of joy! Super excited and nervous. but overall can't wait to hold my baby! I am 10 weeks due Jan 8, 2014!! :baby:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

Congratulations! Welcome to BnB! :flower: I hope everything continues to go well for you!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

